

Jonathan Dale: PET/CT results - jonalmeida
https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/w704/beating-cancer-one-dollar-at-a-time-with-jonathan-dale/updates/81192

======
jonalmeida
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7961133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7961133)

Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7390638)

